# Nail VPA clone recipes



## count-ant (19/11/18)

Anyone have a good recipe for their VPA - with summer coming around I think it needs to be on tap.. just maybe slightly lower ABV! 

http://craftypint.com/beer/4209/nail-brewing-vpa


----------



## Joshme (13/11/19)

Late reply on this one mate, hope this link works for you, i don't follow the mash steps as its a bit too much for me to boither with i do a single temp mash and it works fine. Ive side by side tasted this after 2 weeks and found it to be very close. If you have beer smith youre good to go


----------

